# طائرة c-130



## أحمد صلاح عبود (14 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم..
:73: أرجو رفع لمن لديه كتاب(باللغة العربية) فيه تفاصيل كاملة عن طائرة c-130
شكر مقدما ً


----------



## mahmoud200 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى من الاخوة الاعضاء المساعدة فى عمرة المحركات الخاصة بالطائرات السى 130


----------

